# Stomach flutters--Heart problems?



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Lately, I've been getting a weird fluttery feeling in my stomach. I went to the doctor yesterday because of these stomach flutters and she did an EKG and now she's sending me to a cardiologist. The EKG said I had sinus tachycardia. I did some looking around on the internet and found that stress and anxiety can cause sinus tachycardia. I was pretty nervous when they were giving me the EKG even though they told me to relax. I have also been noticing that sometimes when I feel a flutter my heart seems to skip a beat. I guess this would be a heart palpitation. It is probably just the anxiety, but I am all worried that there might be something else going on. Has anyone here had heart issues due to anxiety?


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

Literally a handful of times in my life I've had a kind of heart flutter for a moment, but I'm sure I'm fine. Today I thought I'd driven through a red light (hadn't) and my heart started beating faster and I got a strong feeling of dread. I suppose it is down to the medical professionals to distinguish anxiety from real heart problems. 

I had a heart reading taken once (because of the medication I was on) and she couldn't get a steady reading as I was nervous. I thought it might hurt as she didn't explain what it involved-apparently just putting stickers on parts of my body!


----------

